# Oh, SO perfect!



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Now where's that lucky lottery ticket of mine?

It's way, way up there, but 'tis my homeland.... *sigh* *sniff*

Check out the taxes!

http://thunderbay.kijiji.ca/c-housi...-Home-160-acres-Thunder-Bay-W0QQAdIdZ78953204


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Sweet, so sweet.


----------



## dustyshoes (May 22, 2008)

NICE ! ! ! But were exactly is it?


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

dustyshoes said:


> NICE ! ! ! But were exactly is it?


Thunder Bay is on top of Lake Superior!


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

If it was just me I'd be all over this one.. Wife says No further north than VT... MAYBE Maine


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

18 foot well? LoL

Love the taxes!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Been to Thunder Bay..really beautiful place. How did I get to go there? Well, university was over for 2 weeks and it was springbreak. My friend and I debated whether we should go visit Maine or whatnot...I asked my friend, Do we really have to stay at Maine for 2 weeks? Why not try to get to Alaska?

So that's how we ended up travelling through the bottom half of Canada. Nice people! Anyhoo....we were travelling on this quiet highway and it was early in the morning. We knew we were heading towards Thunder Bay due to road signs but the scene that unfolded before our eyes were really unbelievable. Fog was rolling in and around us and the road curved..we knew now we were going aroud a lake..all of sudden light pierced the fog and the fog disspasted. We gasped because there was an island in the middle of the shimmering lake! Like a photo from a magazine...never have forgotten that since...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

dustyshoes said:


> NICE ! ! ! But were exactly is it?


Its in what is known as Gods country, the winters are cold there, with real snow, and the longsummer days in that area are wonderful, both of them!


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

Before getting too excited over this little treasure, hit the link and enlarge the pic. The deck is propped up on a multitude of posts, blocks and shims. I can't imagine how badly that mess rided up and down on the frost? The scrap wood mounting for the twin wind generators is a classic example of half-azed, toss it together engineering. The wiring for the solar panel and wind generators looks like somebody tossed an extension cord off the roof. The "foundation" looks to be nothing but sheets of chipboard. Last the far right corner of the building looks troubled. The roof has an odd sway and/or lump, and the siding looks really out of level. Looks like a classic owner builder masterpiece, done by somebody who really need to let the pros. handle the job.


----------



## GlennPearman (Oct 30, 2008)

tiogacountry, may I use your eagle eye to inspect a pic or two when I narrow down my search for a property? I almost bought this one sight-unseen. LOL

Glenn


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

pcdreams said:


> If it was just me I'd be all over this one.. Wife says No further north than VT... MAYBE Maine


Sounds just like us! DH would love to move WAY north, I'm digging in my heels at no farther than VT as well. Though this is an awfully nice looking property...


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Is tat $149k in USD, or Canadian? What's the exchange rate these days?


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

TedH71 said:


> Been to Thunder Bay..really beautiful place. How did I get to go there? Well, university was over for 2 weeks and it was springbreak. My friend and I debated whether we should go visit Maine or whatnot...I asked my friend, Do we really have to stay at Maine for 2 weeks? Why not try to get to Alaska?
> 
> So that's how we ended up travelling through the bottom half of Canada. Nice people! Anyhoo....we were travelling on this quiet highway and it was early in the morning. We knew we were heading towards Thunder Bay due to road signs but the scene that unfolded before our eyes were really unbelievable. Fog was rolling in and around us and the road curved..we knew now we were going aroud a lake..all of sudden light pierced the fog and the fog disspasted. We gasped because there was an island in the middle of the shimmering lake! Like a photo from a magazine...never have forgotten that since...


If it is where I think it is I have seen and remember the same sight. It was early AM heading east, I was driving the van that had stopped to give me a lift when I was Hitchhiking. The sight has stayed a clear memory. One of my fondest of my trips across Canada.


----------

